# Gas spill on wooden shop floor



## Keith48

I have a 10x16 handi house where I keep our riding toys. My son's dirt bike sprung a leak in the carburetor and spilled a good bit of gas onto the wooden floor of the shop. It soaked into the wood good, but has dried up the last couple of days. In order to avoid a fire hazard, is there something I can put down to counter the gas or will I just need to replace the floor where the gas is soaked in? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rjcruiser

Maybe soak it down with water, but I think you should be just fine.  Over time, it will air out.  There's gotta be spark and flame before it will catch fire.


----------



## bany

baking soda


----------



## Amend2nd

Does the building have windows. The smell of gas may seem strong but airing out the fumes will make the hazard go away in short order.

If he gas has dried? The evraporation rate of the flamable part evaporates the hazard is gone with good ventilation and you should be safe. If the building floor has good drainage you can flush it with water and let it dry.


Recommendation for fuel catchers if your can forsee a problem.

Cut plastic 5, 30 or 55 gallon drum bottoms(and tops with sealable threaded bungs) off at a height of as little as 2" for drips to as high as you can slip under and object to catch minor drips to major spills while working on something. 

They catch the oil/fuel and contain it.

Just dump it before hazards do become major threats.

Kitty litter(not the clumping type) rubbed with your foot will lift the old oil drips and stains to a degree. Spread it and grind in in firmly with the ball of your foot with boots on of course and sweep up the residue. Job done.


----------



## Keith48

Thanks for all the awesome advice, guys! Knew I could get an answer here.


----------



## polaris30144

The fire Departments use J-60 (Joy Dish Soap) to neutralize gasoline. Mix some dish soap in a bucket with warm water and cover the area. It will dry and the gas and smell will be gone.


----------

